# Paph. adductum v. cynthiae



## NYEric (May 28, 2015)

Is there any publication of the new light form of adductum in English?


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 28, 2015)

ask Eggshells oke:


----------



## eggshells (May 28, 2015)

I forwarded to you this morning. Hahahaha


----------



## eggshells (May 28, 2015)

A friend of mine published in Manila Bulletin for our friend. I asked permission to share this here. It's named after his late mother. It was described by Jim Cootes.


----------



## eggshells (May 28, 2015)

My opinion.. It might have the alba genes in it.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2015)

You sent me the not-English version.  Thanks for the update, but... I don't like the "..very rare and priceless.." mentioned in the article. Hopefully he knows someone who knows what to do with the pollen.


----------



## eggshells (May 28, 2015)

NYEric said:


> You sent me the not-English version.  Thanks for the update, but... I don't like the "..very rare and priceless.." mentioned in the article. Hopefully he knows someone who knows what to do with the pollen.



I thought I sent you the english one. I can't find it. Anyhow, I think it the plant is self or the progenies get back crossed to the parent. It might yield an alba.

But you don't like multis anyways... hahahaha


----------



## eOrchids (May 28, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!

A sweet tribute for his mother!


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2015)

cool.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2015)

eggshells said:


> But you don't like multis anyways... hahahaha


Yes, the 30 or so I have including the album ones remind me of that.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2015)

I like the dark ones.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2015)

Another freak'in cool find!


----------



## Marco (May 29, 2015)

NYEric said:


> You sent me the not-English version.  Thanks for the update, but... I don't like the "..very rare and priceless.." mentioned in the article. Hopefully he knows someone who knows what to do with the pollen.



What language is it in


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 29, 2015)

i Have it Eric. I can email it to you


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2015)

Marco said:


> What language is it in


in Deutsch, the language of romance! 


Chicago Chad said:


> i Have it Eric. I can email it to you


Thanks but I wanted to share it here, copyright issue , I guess.


----------



## tomkalina (May 29, 2015)

What Ozpaph said......


----------



## polyantha (May 30, 2015)

I doubt that there are enough individuals to call this variety. Does someone know something about how many plants were found with this color? Doesn't look like a lighter form, but a unique kind of mutation since not all the parts of the flower / stem are the same color. But I could be wrong of course...


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 30, 2015)

I read that there were only 5 plants


----------

